# Best slingshot for hunting?



## The Slingshot Man (Jul 10, 2013)

How are the very100 slingshots?? 
If you don't know that brand look on amazon.com.
Thanks


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24964-if-this-saves-one-eye-it-was-worth-it/


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

why do I get the olive wood feeling again..


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

you can get a good, durable fork for 20$ or less from:

http://www.gopherslingshots.com/stock-slingshots GS-14 $15.00

http://aplusslingshots.com/slingshotsandmore.html PS-2 Rough-n-Ready unfinished $15.00

One of Bill Hayes' economy polymer models will only set you back around $25

http://www.pocketpredator.com/two.html

You can probably find an old Wham-O Sportsman on ebay for around 10-15 bucks, too. I can personally recommend Gopher Slingshots and Pocket Predator. Any sturdy fork will shoot straight if your bands and pouch are even and secure, it's just a matter of getting the right bands for the ammo you're shooting, ammo that hits hard enough for a clean kill, and accuracy to consistently hit a tennis ball.

Happy hunting!


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

The Slingshot Man said:


> How are the very100 slingshots??
> If you don't know that brand look on amazon.com.
> Thanks


Even if they were given away for free I would not want one of those get yourself something that is recommended by members here.

Vendors here have quality tested slingshots but more than that you could save yourself from possible facial/eye injuries which can occur if the fork breaks even if wearing safety glasses.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

The Slingshot Man said:


> How are the very100 slingshots??
> If you don't know that brand look on amazon.com.
> Thanks


thanx for the link to your query. it helped a lot.



BCluxor said:


> why do I get the olive wood feeling again..


same here bro.


----------



## The Slingshot Man (Jul 10, 2013)

studer1972 said:


> you can get a good, durable fork for 20$ or less from:
> http://www.gopherslingshots.com/stock-slingshots GS-14 $15.00
> http://aplusslingshots.com/slingshotsandmore.html PS-2 Rough-n-Ready unfinished $15.00
> 
> ...


Thanks!!


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

olive wood?


----------

